
Show HN: Hypernetes – Multi-Tenant Kubernetes Distribution - tbronchain
https://hyper.sh/blog/post/2015/10/27/announcing-hypernetes-the-multitenant-kubernetes-distribution.html
======
nogox
I'm curious how scalable Hypernetes is. As it is based on K8s, will it support
1k nodes?

~~~
tbronchain
As Hypernetes is based on Kubernetes, scaling capacities are the same between
both - tests have been made up to 100 nodes, but we believe more would be
possible.

Thanks for your interest, do you have such infrastructure to build? Would love
to hear about it.

------
dang
Astroturfed/sockpuppet votes and comments are not ok on HN and will get the
offending accounts and sites penalized.

Since the current post looks like good work, and we hate to see good work
penalized, we'll override the penalty this time. But please don't do it again.

~~~
tbronchain
Hi Dang, and thanks for your appreciation of our work. I'm a little bit
confused though, as far as I know we didn't employ such
"Astroturfed/sockpuppet votes" methods, and I'm sure there is a reasonable
explanation of this.

~~~
dang
In that case it's probably either that (a) someone tried to help promote your
post, not realizing that it was against the rules, or (b) what we call
"astroturfed/sockpuppet votes" is different than how you understand those
terms.

Arranging for friends or colleagues to upvote a post is against the rules on
HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).
We want users to vote for stories because they personally find them
intellectually interesting, not because they or someone they know has content
to promote. Voting for the latter reason is verboten; those are called voting
rings and HN has software to protect against them. That software wasn't happy
about the votes on this story.

Still worse is when users in a voting ring add comments to the thread, seeming
to express organic interest. Most HN users hate that and it's particularly
verboten.

I don't mean any of this to pick on you guys personally, but rather to explain
the rules. We'll take your word for it that you didn't break them or at least
not wittingly.

